# Hubguard für Astern Freecoaster



## Lukas87 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin schon seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem passenden Hubguard. 
Damit der GLAND passt müsste ich das Loch vergrößern was dazu führt das die Nabe nicht mehr richtig geschützt wird. Fällt also weg.

Ein großer Freund von Hinterbau aufbiegen bin ich auch nicht. Nur wenns keine andere Alternative gibt.

Also hat hier jemand erfolgreich einen Hubguard modifiziert?

Grüße Lukas


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2011)

Der GLAND ist eher ein Spokeguard als ein Hubguard, aber gleichzeitig auch die günstigste und einfachste Variante. Die Hubguards von United sind modifizierbar und KHE hat auf der Interbike auch einen passenden Prototypen für die Freecoaster vorgestellt. Zum genauen Erscheinungsdatum kann ich dir leider noch nichts sagen.
Alternativ dazu bleibt ansonsten die Möglichkeit, die relevanten Maße der Nabe zu nehmen und eine Custom Variante zu finden, z.B. Zodiac Engineering in den USA. Mystic, der estnische BMX Vertrieb hat auch eine Zeit lang custom Hubguards hergestellt, allerdings ist das meines Wissens nach aus Kapazitätsgründen wieder eingestellt worden und sicherlich auch nicht die günstigste Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas87 (19. Oktober 2011)

In wie weit kann ich den united modifizieren?


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie genau kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich selber keine Pegs fahre. Ein Freund wollte sich den mal bestellen und da hieß es, dass er mit der notwenigen Modifikation passt. 
Die beste Variante wäre der KHE eigene Guard. Da kann man zumindest von ausgehen, dass er passt. Evtl. hilft es, wenn man die mal direkt fragt.


----------



## Lukas87 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich schon mehrfach versucht. Die Antworten nicht und bei Parano wissen sie auch nicht wann der erscheint.
Naja dann muss ich wohl basteln oder den Rahmen aufbiegen


----------

